# IBS Schools



## 20960

ok this my be a stupid idea but im a senior in HS and i have been doing home studies it seems good for my IBS cuz if im not feeling well i dont have to go to the nurse and make a big fuss b4 they let me go home. Anywho I really want to do something to help people with IBS cuz i have only had it for 6 months but i know its horrible. Anywho i was thinking it might be a good idea to have a school for people with IBS and problems like that. A school that has a flexable scuedule and you could have friends that know what you are going through oh and most important a super nice bathroom with alot of privacy. Also you could take your work home so theres alot of work so you dont get behind. Anywho when im older i would like to do that do you think it would be a good idea?Or do you know any other ways that i could help people with there ibs in a more realistic or faster way?


----------



## 14360

I think that sounds like a good idea...I've always fantasized about a school like that with privacy in bathrooms and where you could go home...*sigh* That would be awesome if you could do that someday. Good luck.-Caitlin


----------



## 20960

Yeah i think that would help with stress factor of ibs, and it may take away some depression b/c you wouldnt be stuck in the house all day with no friends. Anywho i dont know how i would do it but thats my plan for the future as of today.


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts

There is something called a 504-plan that can be utilized for someone with IBS that may make life easier in school.I wrote about it in my recent Masters thesis and created a website describing what it is all about: http://www.ibsgroup.org/chronickids/Jeff


----------



## 20960

Oh well thats good then lol. It was going to be pretty hard for me to make one anyways. Thanx for the link.


----------



## 20663

Beanie,i'm also a senior...and am covered by that 504 plan thing(they've made accomodations for kids in my school with chronic illnesses as far as absences due to the illness, and allowing kids like me to go to the bathroom when we need to w/o a pass) but it doesn't take away any ofthe stress and anxiety. The other kids still are watching you and judging you, and the bathrooms lack a lot of privacy, and its still very very embarassing. dont get me wrong..the 504 thing has been very helpful for me, and has made me able to stay in public high school...but the school idea you have is very different/more accomodating than what they have now...so dont give up on your idea just yet.I think it sound very cool!


----------



## 20525

That is a cool idea.I'm only a 7th grader but I don't know any kid in my school who has IBD. it would be awesome to go to a school where every kid has some type of IBD, even though i would miss my friends who don't have it.


----------



## 22144

This is a very good idea. I'm sure most of us suffer embarassement from eventually "coming out of the closet" to our friends and others...I doubt we'd get made fun of







We'd also have our built in support group with this school. Sometimes it's good to feel like you're not alone.


----------



## 18398

That would be so gd if it happened !


----------



## smiley

That would be awesome!!! the thing is, some ppl's ibs triggers at different times then others so classes might be full one day and others no one would be there but the teacher is still getting paid to teache the little amounts of kids that attended class that day.


----------



## Mom

I don't think your idea is stupid at all!! I am a Mom and I have an 11 year old who has been going through this for one year now. School has been our biggest challege (besides the D). Success comes out of a need and there are 60 million Americans who have IBS so I think you have a GREAT idea. Maybe some of the adult teachers WHO HAVE IBS would be interested. they certaily should be compassionate. You keep with your goals--you have a desire to make good of a difficult situation. Good For You!


----------



## 20956

I feel for anyone that has to go through this. My son has had a terrible time. Its hard on us as Mom's too because I feel so helpless as times. If you haven't already, you should go ahead with getting your son a 504 plan. It really does make a difference.


----------



## smiley

I think that is a really good idea but I also think that for me, part of dealing with IBS is learning how to overcome it, not changing my life due to it. I think I prefer to go to a school with people of all mixes. If you actually bring it up in conversation, you'd be surprised. I've found 2 other people in my school that have IBS and can relate. It might be different for other people though. I know I have a very accepting nurse that has seen notes from my doctor and lets me lie down/ go home when I need it after I explained to her my problems. its a very nice thought that I'm sure many people would go for. I think I'd like to see support groups pop up though. It always helps to know someone else is dealing with the same frustration and pain that you are.


----------



## sazzy

I don't know if an IBS school would really help us in the long run.Ok it would make life easier short term, but what happens when you're out of school and working? You can't have a work completely designed around your IBS.I think a normal school's a good place to learn to cope, you have the option of going home if you want - but it teaches you to be more responsible with your life and learn to cope with your IBS.If you went to an IBS school, you'd never really learn how to cope with your IBS and I think it'd come as a massive shock when you actually have to live a life where people aren't going to be leniant, where you've got to push yourself just to live.I also would never really feel happy in a place like that, I think making too much out of something like IBS just makes everything worse because it gives you the easy route and would teach you to revolve life around your IBS - which isn't a good thing.


----------



## 20960

Wow i wrote this like 2 yrs ago but it was just kinda a thought or wish. Not really something i could ever do.


----------



## sazzy

Lol I thought i'd recognised this post before, but seeing as I hadn't made a contribution I thought it was new. There're a lot of old posts being brought up recently.


----------



## smiley

hehe







sorry guys! I looked back a little bit and found it interesting so I had to comment!


----------



## 20960

Yeah its cuz they deleted all the post form after march or something. But yeah i think i worte this when i was 16 and in hight school and i tried to go to school after i got sick and the nurse was really mean and thought i was faking so i was pissed and wanted to do something lol.


----------



## BobbyGirl

That is a FAB idea and i would love to go to a school with people who are in the samesituation as me, it would make me feel so much more comfortable than going to schoolwith people who will never understand what its like for us unless if they have the situationthemselves.I hope they do make a school for people with IBS, i think it would make us all happy!


----------

